# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Infinty-Box تحديثات :  Infinity-Box: ZTE, Huawei, PowerTel, Philips, Alcatel (11 models) updated

## gsm4maroc

*.PowerTel-M6000 model supported (flash read/write, sp-unlock, user code, repair, emptyboard flashing)
.ZTE-X632 model supported (flash read/write, sp-unlock, user code, repair, emptyboard flashing)
.Huawei-G6622 model supported (flash read, sp-unlock, user code)
.Azumi-S101 operations improved (sp-unlock improved)
.Philips-F511 model included in list (flash read/write, sp-unlock, user code, repair, emptyboard flashing)
.Philips-X116 model included in list (flash read/write, sp-unlock, user code, repair, emptyboard flashing)
.Alcatel-355 operations improved
.Alcatel-383 operations improved
.Alcatel-706 operations improved
.Alcatel-708 operations improved
.Motorola-M290 operations improved
.firmware database updated 
Discussion thread is here: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  As ordinary, non-stop free (no any additional payments required) updates during last 6 years, as nobody else...  Infinity-Box 6 (six) years non-stop free updates and support: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
- World biggest flash files database for several thousands brands/models
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] activation for Infinity-Box users
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

